# Can you use too much dry brine?



## yodelhawk (Aug 14, 2019)

Attempting to smoke my first piece of salmon.  Found a recipe for a dry brine. Since I only have 2 small pieces I cut the recipe in half. Was still more than enough to cover the fish. So. Can you use too much of that stuff? It said to brine 24 hr. Sound  about right?  As I said, my first attempt ever at any fish. Any help would be appreciated.  Stay safe


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes...   I weigh out the ingredients when I dry brine...  2% salt...  2% sugar.... 0.25% cure#1...  That way, it's always the same... the flavor profile I like...  I can leave it for days and nothing changes.... Then I can all any spices I like...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2019)

What's in that mix.??


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 14, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What's in that mix.??


1 cup b sugar 
1/2 cup salt 
Assorted spices


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2019)

Sure... You dont need a Pound of Salt for 8 ounces of fish...What's the recipe? I like 2 parts Brown Sugar to 1 part Kosher Salt with 1/8 part Coarse Black Pepper and 1/4 tsp Cure #1 for each pound of fish. 
SO... For 1 pound of Salmon, that's 
1 Cup Brown Sugar, 
1/2C Kosher Salt, 
1 Tablespoon Black Pepper and 
1/4 teaspoon Cure #1. 
 Cover all sides with Dry Mix, wrap and Refigerate, 6 hours if Smoke/Cooking to 145°F...Or...Cure 48 hours for eating Raw Cured...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Aug 14, 2019)

I would weigh the fish and add that mix at 4%...  My normal mix is 50/50 salt and sugar..  I add it at 4%... + spices...  2% salt and 2% sugar


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2019)

Dave...Using the Percentages, does your Salmon come out Lox Dry to be thin sliced raw? I love the concept. I like 2% Salt in other meat. Should work for Fish...JJ


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 14, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sure... You dont need a Pound of Salt for 8 ounces of fish...What's the recipe? I like 2 parts Brown Sugar to 1 part Kosher Salt with 1/8 part Coarse Black Pepper and 1/4 tsp Cure #1 for each pound of fish.
> SO... For 1 pound of Salmon, that's
> 1 Cup Brown Sugar,
> 1/2C Kosher Salt,
> ...


Thanks to all for the responses! 
I did not use any cure. The brine was more than enough to cover the fish. Was just wondering if there is such a thing as "too much of a good thing?"  I guess what I'm asking is should I have used  just enough to cover the fish or was it ok to incase it like I did? (See pic)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2019)

I lay down about a 1/2" of Cure on the bottom of a pan. Place the fish, then generously cover each layer and the top. 1/4 to 1/2" does the job. Dave's percentages may use a slightly different procedure...JJ


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 14, 2019)

yodelhawk said:


> Thanks to all for the responses!
> I did not use any cure. The brine was more than enough to cover the fish. Was just wondering if there is such a thing as "too much of a good thing?"  I guess what I'm asking is should I have used  just enough to cover the fish or was it ok to incase it like I did? (See pic)



When doing meat curing, I always weigh my ingredients so I know with great accuracy what the salt/sugar/cure contents are. 

If you are going to do meat curing in the future, I would suggest you get a scale to weigh your meat/salt/sugar and one to weigh the cure.

You will get safe and consistent results in that manner.


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 14, 2019)

Not to hijack but wondering why some of these recipes have cure #1. Is that if you plan to cold smoke for lox?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2019)

yodelhawk said:


> Thanks to all for the responses!
> I did not use any cure. *The brine was more than enough to cover the fish. Was just wondering if there is such a thing as "too much of a good thing?"  I guess what I'm asking is should I have used  just enough to cover the fish or was it ok to incase it like I did?* (See pic)




I think in order to answer the actual question you asked:
If you mix the right amount of each ingredients, it doesn't matter if it covers the fish by 1/2" or 2 feet, but I would use as little as possible just for $$$ reasons. However it won't hurt anything but your Wallet!!

Bear


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 14, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I think in order to answer the actual question you asked:
> If you mix the right amount of each ingredients, it doesn't matter if it covers the fish by 1/2" or 2 feet, but I would use as little as possible just for $$$ reasons. However it won't hurt anything but your Wallet!!
> 
> Bear



I agree with Bear - If you pull the salmon out of the dry brine at the suggested time, it should come out fine. You might notice how much of the salt/sugar mix never dissolved and have a better idea how much you want to use next time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

yodelhawk said:


> Thanks to all for the responses!
> I did not use any cure. The brine was more than enough to cover the fish. Was just wondering if there is such a thing as "too much of a good thing?"  I guess what I'm asking is should I have used  just enough to cover the fish or was it ok to incase it like I did? (See pic)



My first question would be are you planning on hot-smoking or cold-smoking the salmon? 

If your hot smoking then your 2:1 ratio can be done in any amount you want. Personally, for the amount of fish your smoking I would go with a .5 cup of sugar and .25 cup of salt. Put it in a plastic bag and give it the shake-n-bake treatment. Then place the fish in a glass pan for the twenty four hour chill period. If cold smoking with cure then you'll need exact weights.   

Chris


----------



## cmayna (Aug 14, 2019)

I use a very simple ratio of 4/1 ratio (brn sugar / non iodized salt).  This is for finger food, not a main entree.  Brine time depends on the size of fish pieces.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Dave...Using the Percentages, does your Salmon come out Lox Dry to be thin sliced raw? I love the concept. I like 2% Salt in other meat. Should work for Fish...JJ



It will, if I weight it down just a bit...  BUT...  As is, there is a fair amount of liquid removed...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Not to hijack but wondering why some of these recipes have cure #1. Is that if you plan to cold smoke for lox?



I use cure#1 on ALL my fish....  BOTULISM...  this week there are articles in "FOOD SAFETY" about botulism in fish...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

Some of my smoked fish with the 4% addition of 50/50 salt sugar + cure#1


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

deleted


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Not to hijack but wondering why some of these recipes have cure #1. Is that if you plan to cold smoke for lox?



I use cure#1 in all of my fish due to the risk of botulism... 
Check out these food safety articles....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/s...ism&o=relevance&c[node]=181&c[user][0]=206068


----------

